# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  SOPA-PIPA सोपा और पीपा के कारण .............

## T.H.S.

*मित्रों ,यु -एस एंटी पाइरेसी के क़ानून के  (SOPA and PIPA )कारण सब फाइल होस्टिंग साईट के होस उड़ गए है ,जब से मेगा अपलोड SEIZED हुवा है ,दूसरे फाइल होस्टिंग ने डर कर फाइल सेरिंग ही बंद कर दी और Affiliate Program भी बंद कर रहे है .

File sonic ने फाइल शेरिंग बंद कर दी है .
Wupload के भी होस उड़ गए है ....
FileJungle  ने भी फाइल डिलेट करना शुरू कर दिया है .
Filepost ने कई अकाउंट suspend कर दिया है .
Uploaded.to us में बन हो गई है .
Videozer – No affiliate/make money page
**EnterUpload अब दूसरी तरफ हो गई है  Luxury.Net
*
कई वेबसाइट ,फोरम ,ब्लॉग आदि के लिंक *DEAD* हो गए है .

मेरा भी इन कई साईट में फाइल upload था जिसको अब मै शेयर नहीं कर सकता ....:BangHead:.......और मेरी कई फाइल _DELETE_ कर दिया गया है ....:BangHead:.....मेरी कुछ कमाई भ थी वो भी गई ...गुर्ररर ....
*इस तरह से तो हम फाइल कहा से डाऊनलोड करेंगे ???????????

I HATE SOPA-PIPA .*

----------


## Dr. EXE

मुझे भी बहुत बुरा लगा , जब यह जाना फिलहाल इसके लिए आप सभी रेपिड शेयर का उपयोग करे और कुछ टाइम के लिए कमाई को भूल जाए |

----------


## T.H.S.

SOPA एक विधेयक है जिसे,संसद में Lamar S. Smith नाम का अमेरिकी प्रतिनिधि ने पेश किया था ,जिसके तहत इन्टरनेट*में* *पाइरेसी को रोकना है . इस कानून के अंतर्गत कोई वेबसाइट ,फाइल होस्टिंग साईट ,ब्लॉग और सर्च इंजिन आदि में कॉपी राइट सामग्री ,ब्यक्तिगत फाइल,बिज्ञापन  आदि का लिंक शेरिंग होगा तो उसे बेन अथवा* *SEIZED करने का अधिकार FBI को होगा .

*

----------


## Dr. EXE

> SOPA एक विधेयक है जिसे,संसद में Lamar S. Smith नाम का अमेरिकी प्रतिनिधि ने पेश किया था ,जिसके तहत इन्टरनेट*में* *पाइरेसी को रोकना है . इस कानून के अंतर्गत कोई वेबसाइट ,फाइल होस्टिंग साईट ,ब्लॉग और सर्च इंजिन आदि में कॉपी राइट सामग्री ,ब्यक्तिगत फाइल,बिज्ञापन  आदि का लिंक शेरिंग होगा तो उसे बेन अथवा* *SEIZED करने का अधिकार FBI को होगा .
> 
> 
> 
> *



 ज्ञात है दुनिया भर के tech साईट पर यह आर्टिकल प्रमुखता से दिया गया है |

----------


## T.H.S.

मित्रों एक बार सोचिए अगर यह कानून लागू हो गया तो हम कभी गूगल में अपनी मनचाही फाइल ,वेबसाइट और अन्य सामग्री सर्च नहीं कर पाएंगे ....कभी कोई फ्री SOFTWARE,GAMES,VIDEO,MUSIC भी नहीं मिलेगा ....

----------


## T.H.S.

इस से हमारे फोरम पर भी असर पड़ेगा .....यहाँ पर येसी कई फाइल (VIDEO,GAMES,COMICS,PORNO...etcccc) के लिंक ,फाइल होस्टिंग साईट के है..अगर ये सब काम नहीं करेंगे तो हम क्या शेरिंग करेंगे ....क्या हम यहाँ पर सिर्फ बात (chat)करेंगे ....

----------


## Dr. EXE

> मित्रों एक बार सोचिए अगर यह कानून लागू हो गया तो हम कभी गूगल में अपनी मनचाही फाइल ,वेबसाइट और अन्य सामग्री सर्च नहीं कर पाएंगे ....कभी कोई फ्री SOFTWARE,GAMES,VIDEO,MUSIC भी नहीं मिलेगा ....


फ्री तो मिलेगा श्रीमान  , दूसरे शब्दों में कहे की  पाइरेटेड नही मिलेगा |

----------


## Dr. EXE

> इस से हमारे फोरम पर भी असर पड़ेगा .....यहाँ पर येसी कई फाइल (VIDEO,GAMES,COMICS,PORNO...etcccc) के लिंक ,फाइल होस्टिंग साईट के है..अगर ये सब काम नहीं करेंगे तो हम क्या शेरिंग करेंगे ....क्या हम यहाँ पर सिर्फ बात (chat)करेंगे ....


खुद का सर्वर , या torrent ही इसका option है |

----------


## Romia

sahi kaha bhai .lekin torrent site to abhi tak koi ben nahi hui na?

----------


## Dr. EXE

> sahi kaha bhai .lekin torrent site to abhi tak koi ben nahi hui na?


मेने शेयरिंग की बात की है torrent साईट की नही , किन्तु ज्ञात हुआ है की उन पर भी बादल मंडरा रहे है |

----------


## T.H.S.

> खुद का सर्वर , या torrent ही इसका option है |


अब यहाँ यही तो समस्या है दोस्त .फोरम में भी एक नियम है की torrent link allow नहीं है ....तो फिर हम PM करते रहेंगे या email करते रहेंगे .....खुद का सर्वर ????? अब इतना तो हम ओफोर्ट नहीं कर सकते न ....:mepullhair:

----------


## Dr. EXE

> अब यहाँ यही तो समस्या है दोस्त .फोरम में भी एक नियम है की torrent link allow नहीं है ....तो फिर हम PM करते रहेंगे या email करते रहेंगे .....खुद का सर्वर ????? अब इतना तो हम ओफोर्ट नहीं कर सकते न ....:mepullhair:



ओफोर्ट की बात न करो , मित्र फोरम की मैं साईट की हेसियत सभी जानते है और torrent की जगह dropbox या box.net का उपयोग भी ले सकते है |

----------


## T.H.S.

ये ही वो आदमी है जिसके कारण ये बिल पेश हुई .....अरे यार क्या कर दिया ...

----------


## Dr. EXE

नर्क मिलेगा , करोडो की वो लगेगी कमीने को |

----------


## satya_anveshi

ये तो बड़ी पोबलम हो गई!

----------


## Teach Guru

> ओफोर्ट की बात न करो , मित्र फोरम की मैं साईट की हेसियत सभी जानते है और torrent की जगह dropbox या box.net का उपयोग भी ले सकते है |


jumbofiles.com का इस्तेमाल करो इसमे रिमोट अपलोड और एड फ्रि डाउनलोड की सुविधा है,रिज्युम भी है, मैँ यही इस्तेमाल करता हुँ,

----------


## satya_anveshi

> ओफोर्ट की बात न करो , मित्र फोरम की मैं साईट की हेसियत सभी जानते है और torrent की जगह dropbox या box.net का उपयोग भी ले सकते है |





> jumbofiles.com का इस्तेमाल करो इसमे रिमोट अपलोड और एड फ्रि डाउनलोड की सुविधा है,रिज्युम भी है, मैँ यही इस्तेमाल करता हुँ,


एक बात और jumbofiles से मोबाइल उपयोगकर्ता भी आसानी से कोई भी फाइल डाउनलोड कर सकते हैं। अन्य फाइल शेयरिँग साइट्स यह सुविधा नहीं देती।

----------


## badboy123455

*ये दुनिया में इनको कोई और काम नही मिला :mepullhair:
अब fbi को क्या मतलब इससे*

----------


## badboy123455

> एक बात और jumbofiles से मोबाइल उपयोगकर्ता भी आसानी से कोई भी फाइल डाउनलोड कर सकते हैं। अन्य फाइल शेयरिँग साइट्स यह सुविधा नहीं देती।


*तो ये तो jumbofiles.com भी बंद कर सकते हे मित्र .क्या नही*

----------


## Dr. EXE

कर सकते है जी |

----------


## Dr. EXE

जानना चाहते हैं कि कैसे 'रजनीकांत की वेब-साइट' बिना इंटरनेट के चलती है? यदि हाँ, तो क्लिक कीजिएयहाँ! 


आप EXe पॉवर देखना चाहेंगे |

----------


## Rajeev

इससे इन्टरनेट पर हमारी स्वतंत्रता समाप्त हों जाएँगी |

----------


## satya_anveshi

आप EXe पॉवर देखना चाहेंगे |[/QUOTE]

जी हाँ जरूर! यदि आप दिखाएँगे तो अवश्य ही देखेंगे।

----------


## ALBD10

> मुझे भी बहुत बुरा लगा , जब यह जाना फिलहाल इसके लिए आप सभी रेपिड शेयर का उपयोग करे और कुछ टाइम के लिए कमाई को भूल जाए |


कमाई को भूल जाए मतलब? क्या इसमे कमाई भी होती है क्या भाई, कृपया मुझे भी  कुछ बताइए मुझे कुछ जानकारी दे दीजिये मेरा भी कुछ उधहार हो जाए 
:book:

----------


## The Unique

अब तो शायद DROPBOX भी बन्द हो गयी है

----------


## jai 123

अच्छी जानकारी है इंटरनेट के उपयोग मे हो रही दिन प्रतिदिन कि वृध्दी से ये अनुमान लगाया जा सकता है कि इसकी वजह से पायरेसी को कितना बढावा मिला है
अब पायरेसी को रोकने के लिए आज नही तो कल ऐसे नियम तो बनना ही थे

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> मुझे भी बहुत बुरा लगा , जब यह जाना फिलहाल इसके लिए आप सभी रेपिड शेयर का उपयोग करे और कुछ टाइम के लिए कमाई को भूल जाए |


रैपिड शेयर पर इसका असर क्यूँ नही पड़ा !

----------


## badboy123455

> अब तो शायद DROPBOX भी बन्द हो गयी है


*क्या बात कर रहे हो मित्र,ड्रॉप बॉक्स तो चालू हे...रोज उपयोग कर रहा हू.*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*यदि आपके dropbox  में कोई फाइल है तो उसका लिंक आप किसी दुसरे को कैसे देते हैं??जिससे वो दूसरा व्यक्ति भी उसे डाऊनलोड कर सके!
*

----------


## jai 123

> *यदि आपके dropbox  में कोई फाइल है तो उसका लिंक आप किसी दुसरे को कैसे देते हैं??जिससे वो दूसरा व्यक्ति भी उसे डाऊनलोड कर सके!
> *


फाइल मे राइट क्लिक करके लिकं को कापी करके उसे देने वाले को पेस्ट कर सकते है

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> फाइल मे राइट क्लिक करके लिकं को कापी करके उसे देने वाले को पेस्ट कर सकते है


*कोपी का ऑप्शन दिखता नहीं है??*

----------


## jai 123

> *कोपी का ऑप्शन दिखता नहीं है??*


आपका सिस्टम इंटरनेट से जुडा होना आवश्यक है तब ही कापी का विकल्प दिखाइ देगा

----------


## malikhunk

in fbi walo ko jo krna chahiye wo to krte nhi nahak hi duniya me sidhe sadhe logo ko preshan krte rhte h

----------


## RANAJI1982

हां भाईयो ये बहुत ही बुरा हो रहा है................

----------


## Shri Vijay

कोई तो इस सोपा को पीपा में पेक लियो भाया|

----------


## navinavin

*torrent india me band ho gaye hai ab to internet par ham sirf zak maar sakte hai.....................*

----------


## armaan985

torrent band ho gaya to main mar jaaunga

----------


## Rajeev Chaudhary

कुछ नया होने के इंतजार में है भाई ............

----------

